# Restoration of A Schwinn Varsity - Chain Help



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

I am restoring a Schwinn Varsity. It is a 10 speed (2 x 5). I need to purchase a chain and I do not know what type of chain to purchase. Please recommend the type and, if important, a manufacturer.

Thanks,


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you looking for authenticity, like a NOS chain or anything modern that'll work with it?


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

I will be happy with something modern that will work with the 10 speed.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

charlie brown said:


> I will be happy with something modern that will work with the 10 speed.


Get a cheap Sram multispeed chain. It used to be called the PC-48.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

3/32" . . . Ahhhhh remember the days when you had just 2 choices in chains. 1/8" and 3/32".


----------



## charlie brown (Dec 22, 2004)

Richard, thanks for the information.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> Are you looking for authenticity, like a NOS chain or anything modern that'll work with it?


C'mon-he's just got a crappy old Varsity. It's worth $20 at most.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> C'mon-he's just got a crappy old Varsity. It's worth $20 at most.


I just sold a 1974 in pretty good condition for $200.


----------

